# Wo Ist Blasc Hin !?



## Nous (25. August 2006)

hi leuts, 

ich weiss nicht wie es euch geht aber mir hat blasc immer sehr geholfen täglich war ich mehrmals drauf die Signaturen waren n1 die charakter fenster sowieso !

aber seit ein paar tagen geht bei mir garnichts mehr !? ich werde immer hier her weitergeleitet Oo 

koennt ihr mir vlllt sagen an was das liegt bzw was gerade los ist ?!

danke schonmal mfg eddy


----------



## DarkViper3k (25. August 2006)

blasc ist das hier was du sieht die haben alles umgebaut


----------



## Dan (25. August 2006)

Hallo Nous, 

BLASC ist nun Kernbestandteil des neuen und umfassenden MMOG-Portals "Buffed.de".
Sämtliche BLASC-Seiten sind in der bekannten Form integriert und du findest auf dem Portal eine BLASC-Suchbox, sowie den Menüpunkt BLASC, der die gleiche Struktur aufweist, wie das alte BLASC.

Die Signaturen und die Character-Fenster sind nur kurzzeitig deaktiviert, um den gestrigen Serverproblemen auf den Grund gehen zu können.

Gruß, Dan
buffed.de


----------



## Hammanet (25. August 2006)

Hallo Nous,

du mußt jetzt ganz tapfer sein ... 

Das blasc.de wie wir es kennen gibt es nicht mehr ... aber sei nicht traurig es gibt noch andere gute seiten!

-link-
oder
-link-
oder hier
-link-

aber nicht mehr
blasc.de RIP


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

So ein Quatsch.
BLASC ist doch genau so vorhanden, wie es immer war. Sogar das Menü ist nahezu identisch. Ich raff nicht, was ihr für Probleme habt.
Es hat alles nur ne neue Farbe und noch mehr Content drumherum.
Ich finde es kann ne ganz tolle Seite werden.
Weiter so!!!

Jeffry


----------



## SunAngel (26. August 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch.
> BLASC ist doch genau so vorhanden, wie es immer war. Sogar das Menü ist nahezu identisch. Ich raff nicht, was ihr für Probleme habt.
> Es hat alles nur ne neue Farbe und noch mehr Content drumherum.
> Ich finde es kann ne ganz tolle Seite werden.
> ...


JO .. NOCH MEHR CONTENT ... LAGGT SO GUT WIE WOW BEI DEN RAIDS !!!

Ich bevorzuge THOTTBOT, da es wie GOOGLE ist !

SCHNELL !!! SEHR SCHNELL.. UND DAS WAR BLASC VORHER AUCH...

JETZT ist BLASC verkrüppelt...



Ein sehr verärgerter BLASC - User...

SunAngel@Arthas


PS: Gebt mir die Datenbank und die Hoste ich selber mit hoher Geschwindigkeit.
Da unser Gildenforum voll von Signaturen von BLAS-Profilen ist, dauert es locker eine Minute ne Seite zu sehen.
Die Signaturen werden alle nach und nach gelöscht.


----------



## Chow Sin Won (26. August 2006)

geil wäre ne skin-auswahl-option, wo man die seite wieder schwarz machen könnte... so hell ist das ja schrecklich *g*

oder hab ich das bisher nur übersehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

Vorher war die Seite übersichtlich und sah auch gut aus.

Jetzt ist dass hier einfach nur noch Schrott.


----------



## Drik (26. August 2006)

Hajo ich denke mal Buffed hat nun so ein Schlechtes feedback bekommen von uns das sie auf unsere Wünsche Forderungen eingehen müssen da sonst sagen wir mal so 60 % auf andere Seiten geht und Blasc am ende ist.


----------



## maddie (26. August 2006)

Mein Problem ist, dass die neue Seite beschi.... aussieht.


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

Nicht NUR das neue helle design stört mich.. mich stört auch der neue Aufbau der Suchanfragen etc, waren früher viel übersichtlicher aufgebaut, einfach nur totaler Schrott was hier fabriziert wurde. Was haben sich die Verantwortlichen eigentlich gedacht? Wollten sie so die Community glücklich machen? Auch wenn, es hat nicht geklappt und es sollte gehandelt werden. Wenn ihr wirklich was gutes für die Community wollt dann stellt bitte ein Backup von dem guten, alten Blasc wieder her. Alles andere führt nur in richtung der Vrschlimmerung.


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

das wars mit blasc... geldgier macht die community seiten kaputt...


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

es geht ums geld...


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

genau das liebe geld, hauptsache die banner werbeflächen pasen grafisch zum outfit der seite der rest ist egal, das geld stimmt und der nutzer bringt durch viele clickcounts im forum den clickcount in die höhe.


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> es geht ums geld...



nuja, überleg doch mal selber, wieviele leute blasc bisher benutzt haben...und was du da für eine hardware dahinterstehen haben musst, dann noch die software entwicklung und pflege...

irgendwie muss das ganze bezahlt werden. ich bezweifel ja schon irgendwie, dass das durch ein simples banner programm aufgebracht werden kann. da ist es nur logisch, dass die sich irgendwie jemanden dazuholen, der dafür sorgt...

aber das will ja hier bestimmt keiner hören *g*


----------



## DarkViper3k (26. August 2006)

alles mit blasc war wegen der einhacheit und schlichten bauart das was es war


----------



## Crowley (26. August 2006)

Nunja, mag ja sein, dass die Startseite auf den ersten Blick etwas überladen aussieht, da wir Euch jetzt auch jede Menge aktuelle News bieten wollen, aber an den BLASC-Seiten selber hat sich eigentlich so gut wie nix geändert.


----------



## ex blasc (26. August 2006)

wirklich schade das kinderkarten bunte blumen layout..

back to thootbot


----------



## *Skiela* (Gast) (26. August 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Nunja, mag ja sein, dass die Startseite auf den ersten Blick etwas überladen aussieht, da wir Euch jetzt auch jede Menge aktuelle News bieten wollen, aber an den BLASC-Seiten selber hat sich eigentlich so gut wie nix geändert.



Doch... sie sind pott häßlich.... gebe euch noch ne Woche, dann schau ich niemals wieder auf diese Domain. Ist zu häßlich, zu langsam, nervig.

Die Werbung nervt gewaltig, wäre aber noch zu ertragen, da ich sie eh sperren kann und dann nicht sehe.
Aber... die Suchanfrage ist super umständlich und schweine langsam. Hälfte geht gar nicht.

Die Links machen unser Gildenforum langsam.

Die Frontpage.... pseudo lustige, pervers peinliche, große Bilder (Ich bin ne Elfe? WTF...) Kauft euch mal ein bisserl Stil und jemanden, der sich mit Layouts und Grafiken auskennt.

Bitte darum, daß Backup wieder herzustellen.


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Nunja, mag ja sein, dass die Startseite auf den ersten Blick etwas überladen aussieht, da wir Euch jetzt auch jede Menge aktuelle News bieten wollen, aber an den BLASC-Seiten selber hat sich eigentlich so gut wie nix geändert.



Die erste Stellungnahme zu der Situation?
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ihr anscheinend nicht merkt was hier abgeht. Ihr (10 Leute, lass es auch 100 oder 1000 sein) findet die Seite ganz "cool" und so. Warum auch immer. Zich-Tausend WoW-Spieler die Blasc benutzt haben und sich das alte Design zurückwünschen werden hier aber ignoriert.
Design ist Geschmackssache, dass ist klar. Aber mit der alten Seite habt ihr es geschafft wirklich den Geschmack vieler getroffen zu haben, oder zumindest keine Ablehnung erhalten.
Merkt ihr noch irgendetwas?


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

Hier werden jetzt schon Beiträge gelöscht die (zugegeben etwas ausfälliger, da gibts aber noch zensieren und verschieben, closen etc..) gegen die die neue Aufmachen sprechen. Ganz großes Niveau.
Wird immer ärmer hier!


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Hier werden jetzt schon Beiträge gelöscht die (zugegeben etwas ausfälliger, da gibts aber noch zensieren und verschieben, closen etc..) gegen die die neue Aufmachen sprechen. Ganz großes Niveau.
> Wird immer ärmer hier!



Mein Kommentar zu dem von dir erwähnten Thread war: _Wir gönnen jedem seine Meinung und nehmen auch alles auf, aber konstruktivere Topics die sich nicht im Tonfall vergreifen wären nett._.
Wir haben uns aber kurzfristig entschieden, dass du deine Meinung ja bereits in diesem Thread hier gepostet hast und wir demzufolge den zusätzlichen Thread, aufgrund des Ausdrucksmakels entfernen konnten.


----------



## *Skiela* (Gast) (26. August 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Die erste Stellungnahme zu der Situation?
> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ihr anscheinend nicht merkt was hier abgeht. Ihr (10 Leute, lass es auch 100 oder 1000 sein) findet die Seite ganz "cool" und so. Warum auch immer. Zich-Tausend WoW-Spieler die Blasc benutzt haben und sich das alte Design zurückwünschen werden hier aber ignoriert.
> Design ist Geschmackssache, dass ist klar. Aber mit der alten Seite habt ihr es geschafft wirklich den Geschmack vieler getroffen zu haben, oder zumindest keine Ablehnung erhalten.
> Merkt ihr noch irgendetwas?



LOL... die haben meinen Thread gerade kommentarlos gelöscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat ihnen wohl nicht ins Konzept gepasst, daß ich die Seite Scheisse finde.

Nee ernsthaft... lest euch die Peinlichkeiten doch mal durch da oben... hier ein paar Beispiele:

"Lust, einen Pala zu schweinen?"

"Ich bin eine Nachtelfe"

Genau... das ist genauso unwitzig, wie es sich anhört. Und jetzt noch das Bild dazu. -> geschmacklos.

Hier was konstruktives: Alte Webseite wieder herstellen mit full Backup. Was anderes hilft da leider nix.


----------



## *Skiela* (Gast) (27. August 2006)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar zu dem von dir erwähnten Thread war: _Wir gönnen jedem seine Meinung und nehmen auch alles auf, aber konstruktivere Topics die sich nicht im Tonfall vergreifen wären nett._.
> Wir haben uns aber kurzfristig entschieden, dass du deine Meinung ja bereits in diesem Thread hier gepostet hast und wir demzufolge den zusätzlichen Thread, aufgrund des Ausdrucksmakels entfernen konnten.



Schön... leider war ich der Gast da oben nicht. Habs aber zur Kenntnis genommen. Das macht die Webseite aber auch nicht schöner oder schneller.


----------



## Gast (27. August 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Nunja, mag ja sein, dass die Startseite auf den ersten Blick etwas überladen aussieht, da wir Euch jetzt auch jede Menge aktuelle News bieten wollen, aber an den BLASC-Seiten selber hat sich eigentlich so gut wie nix geändert.



Die alte Startseite hat ca 35kbyte die man runterladen muss. (35 die Seite ansich + ~180kb Bilder etc, aus der Cache)
Bei der neuen Seite muss man ca 65kbyte runterladen. (65 die Seite + ~640kb Bilder etc)

Durch eure geniale neue Werberotation und ähnliches die einfach nur Schwachsinn ist, muss man häufiger die Bilder runterladen. Dazu kommt noch die animierte Werbung.
In der Masse bedeutet das höhere Serverlast (die ihr durch die abnehmende Userzahl wohl bald nichtmehr haben werdet), verstärkt durch offensichtlich mehr anfragen zB auf dem Portal.
Auch wenn ihr nen guten Server habt, die Performance kann noch so gut sein, das neue Layout ist einfach nur reine Scheiße.


----------



## *Skiela* (Gast) (27. August 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Die alte Startseite hat ca 35kbyte die man runterladen muss. (35 die Seite ansich + ~180kb Bilder etc, aus der Cache)
> Bei der neuen Seite muss man ca 65kbyte runterladen. (65 die Seite + ~640kb Bilder etc)
> Durch eure geniale neue Werberotation und ähnliches die einfach nur Schwachsinn ist, muss man häufiger die Bilder runterladen. Dazu kommt noch die animierte Werbung.
> In der Masse bedeutet das höhere Serverlast (die ihr durch die abnehmende Userzahl wohl bald nichtmehr haben werdet), verstärkt durch offensichtlich mehr anfragen zB auf dem Portal.
> Auch wenn ihr nen guten Server habt, die Performance kann noch so gut sein, das neue Layout ist einfach nur reine Scheiße.



Ich finde es beachtlich, wieviel Werbung man auf eine so kleine Webseite eigentlich drauf packen kann. Da habt ihr bestimmt einen Professor der Werbologie angeheuert, der die Webseite in kleine Parzelle zerteilt hat, die ihr dann meistbietend versteigert habt.

Gratz zu dieser Errungenschaft.

Mein PC hat übrigens gerade den Geist aufgegeben, als er mit dem BLASC Uploader hantierte. Musste den Task gewaltsam schliessen. Hat eigentlich bis jetzt immer super schnell und problemlos geklappt.

Ein Hoch auf die Verbesserungen.


----------



## M3ikl (27. August 2006)

Hallo,

also als ich zum ersten mal nach Eingabe von www.blasc.de stattdessen auf www.buffed.de rausgekommen bin dachte ich erst ich wäre einem Browser Hijack erlegen oder blasc.de wird auf ´ne falsche Domain weitergeleitet. Doch leider waren beide Sachen falsch.
Blasc war so wie es früher war schneller und besser als buffed.de jetzt ist. Ich hab es sehr gerne genutzt, doch jetzt hat sich das grundlegend geändert.
Und die Sachen die mir bei blasc bis jetzt gefehlt haben sind (noch?) nicht umgesetzt worden, wie z.B. eine Angabe wie der Questgeber heisst wenn ich nach ´ner Quest suche oder dass bei der NPC Suche auch die Gegend dabeisteht wo ich den NPC finde (es ist nämlich ziemlich blöd wenn ich ´nen Lehrer für nen Beruf suche und dann alle durchklicken muss bis ich den hab der sich in meiner momentanigen Gegend aufhält).
Aber um erstmal das Problem mit der überladenen neuen Website in den Griff zu kriegen sollte bei Aufruf von blasc.de immer noch das alte blasc.de zu sehen sein, und die Leute denen buffed.de mehr zusagt oder die den sog. zusätzlichen Content nutzen wollen können ja statt blasc.de auf buffed.de gehen.
Ich hoffe ihr überlegt euch nochmal ob ihr das ganze so lassen wollt.

Gruß, M3ikl


----------



## Regnor (29. August 2006)

Servus,
über das Thema Farben ala Hell/Dunkel haben wir uns auch unterhalten und es wird (auch wenn ich noch keinen Termin nennen kann) die Möglichkeit geben die Farben zu wechseln. So das acuh die Kinder der dunklen Seite der Macht wieder mit den Farben leben können.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Hinge (29. August 2006)

Ich unterstütze dieses Vorhaben!!

Das Suchergebnissfeld ist besser als vorher.

Zusätzliche Werbung.... naja, es müssen z. B. laufende Kosten gedeckt werden.
Das Outfit ist soweit okay.

Macht weiter so!!

Hinge


----------



## mad.gobbo (30. August 2006)

Da hier unzählige Threads auf sind, nehme ich mal den längsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war überrascht, als blasc.de (genauer mein Firefox-Plugin) nicht mehr tat. Als ich dann die Seite hier fand und mich an das neue, inhaltsreichere, schnelle Layout gewöhnt hatte, war alles wieder ok. Nicht jede Zockerseite muss in schwarz mit rot und vielen bösen Bildchen designed sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mach weiter so und bringt  schönen Content! Einzig vermisse ich den Firefox-Plugin zur Suche in der Datenbank (oder bin ich zu doof ihn hier zu finden?).

Noch schöner finde ich, das "bekannte" Gesichter meiner seit Jahren Lieblingszeitschrift PC-Games und deren Verlag für diese Seite sich verantwortlich zeigen.


----------



## B3N (30. August 2006)

Hallo mad.gobbo,

vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Die Firefox-Suche wurde erst nachträglich wieder aktiviert und implementiert. Diese findest du unter anderem hier.

http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...asc-client.html

Solltest du Probleme haben mit dem alten Plugin, kannst du dieses einfach entfernen indem du unter: 


```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\{Profilname}\Anwendungsdaten\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\{profilname}.default\searchplugins
```

die 2 Dateien (blasc.png / blasc.src) löscht und Firefox komplett neu startest. Anschließend einfach das Plugin wieder von der oben gelinkten Seite installieren und fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad.gobbo (30. August 2006)

Danke! War aber gut versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funzt gut und schnell, genauso wie die Antwort


----------



## B3N (30. August 2006)

Wir werden die Suche noch überarbeiten um noch mehr Übersichtlichkeit und Komfort reinzubringen. Im Moment sind wir noch nicht zufrieden damit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eries (6. September 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Nunja, mag ja sein, dass die Startseite auf den ersten Blick etwas überladen aussieht, da wir Euch jetzt auch jede Menge aktuelle News bieten wollen, aber an den BLASC-Seiten selber hat sich eigentlich so gut wie nix geändert.


Interessiert mich nicht. Ich brauche konkrete Infos zu WoW, nicht eine Kleinkinder-Ballerspiel- und "sonstwas" Seite. 
Und der Kerl rechts erweckt in mir einen Brechreiz.

Ja, sie ist schrill und überladen. Und ja, sie ist keine Seite für erwachsene, anspruchsvolle Spieler.
BLASC war ideal. Farblich dezent, sachlich und informativ.


----------

